# Ganz neue Dimensionen auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt



## Nef (6. März 2021)

Wenn ihr schon dachtet, die Grafikkarten waren teuer, dann schaut euch die Preise seit heute mal an. Langsam ist es wirklich mehr als unglaublich. Da hat man eigentlich schon gar keinen Bock mehr sich an den PC zu setzen.^^ Und ja, meine 1080 Ti ist für meine Einsatzzwecke inzwischen zu langsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Stand heute, 12:30 Uhr~

Die PCGH hat sich ja schon nen bissl geäußert, aber was denkt ihr über die nahe Zukunft? Die Miner kaufen den Markt einfach leer. Denen sind spezielle Minerversionen doch sch***egal, zumal sie die normalen Karten später auch wieder verkaufen könnten.

Grüße


----------



## HisN (6. März 2021)

Goil, ich sehe schon .. ich kann meine 3090 vergolden^^


----------



## Nef (6. März 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Goil, ich sehe schon .. ich kann meine 3090 vergolden^^


Die kannst du bald gegen einen Neuwagen eintauschen


----------



## soulstyle (6. März 2021)

In 2 Wochen kann ich meine RX 5700 XT gegen eine Hawaii Insel eintauschen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. März 2021)

Die Geforce GT1030 ist doch ein Schnapper, weiß gar nicht was ihr habt.  

Ja, seit mitte der Woche sieht man bspw. bei dem HWLuxx Verfügbarkeitscheck von der RTX3070 auch nur noch Karten ab 1000€, vorher gabs immer mal wieder Angebote der GPU für unter 900€ oder auch mal unter 800€, aber jetzt haben die Preise echt nochmal n Satz gemacht, ausnahmslos.
Das ist nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (6. März 2021)

von starkem OC und anderen 'Experimenten' würde ich allen glücklichen Karten-BESITZERN bis auf weiteres strikte abraten!


----------



## doedelmeister (6. März 2021)

Was ist denn dein Einsatzgebiet? Ne 1080TI sollte in WQHD keinerlei Probleme mit irgendeinem Titel haben. Oder meist du Cryptomining als Einsatzgebiet 

Zum Thema: Durch China New Year wirds erst wieder im April neue Karten geben. Was jetzt bei den Händlern reinkommt sind Minilieferungen, dementsprechend sind die Preise. Auch haben diverse Baordpartner die Preise um nochmal bis zu 30% erhöht. Auch das wird 1:1 so weitergegeben.


----------



## Bariphone (6. März 2021)

Ja ja, wofür es hier zu Lande nun eigentlich ein Kartellamt gibt?? Sogar ne RX Vega 56 aus 2017 in der Airboost Variante kann für 1300€ den Besitzer wechseln. Das hat mit Angebot und Nachfrage nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn es nur die neuen Karten betreffen würde, ok. Wäre Mist aber vielleicht noch irgendwie auf Nachfrage und Angebot zu schieben. Aber alles andere, nee nicht nachvollziehbar. Mag sein, dass dieses oder jenes. Kein Argument Basta.

Aber Karten welchen schon EOL sind und nun bald 4 Jahre alt sind auch wenn es noch Restposten gibt so dermaßen überteuert überhaupt anzubieten. Diesen ganzen Händlern gehört die Gewerbezulassung entzogen, auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## Nef (6. März 2021)

@doedelmeister CP2077, RDR2 und Ghost Recon Wildlands, aber sogar in War Thunder teilweise (das Gras + die Schatten sind glaub ich der Killer). Sicher auch noch andere neuere Spiele.

3440x1440 sind inzwischen etwas doll für die 1080 Ti, bei höheren Detailstufen. Und dummerweise hab ich nen Free-Sync Monitor mit 100Hz. Eine 6800XT würde mir daher aktuell am Allerbesten gefallen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2021)

Tja... Bei AMD-karten hat man aber momentan pech. Ich vermute mal, das die meisten auf die speichermenge aus sind, denn die karten von NV sind nicht generell maßlos überteuert.
Ich hab mir jetzt erst eine 2080 FE für 705€ geschossen. Das ist zwar immer noch zuviel, wenn man mal die UVP der etwas stärkeren 3070 betrachtet, aber es ist nicht gleich das doppelte und zudem unterhalb der damaligen UVP für die 2080 FE.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2021)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Ja ja, wofür es hier zu Lande nun eigentlich ein Kartellamt gibt??


Und wem sollte das was vorwerfen?
Ihr wart schneller?


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

Das ist einfach unglaublich. Und nichts wird dagegen unternommen. Ist ja freie Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Janna (6. März 2021)

Ich ärgere mich immer noch darüber, dass ich 3 3080 Bestellungen ende letzten Jahres storniert habe nachdem ich endlich eine 3080 bekommen hatte.
Eine davon war sogar schon in Vorbereitung für Versand  eine Aorus Master für 870€ bei Amazon.

Auch das ich damals im September mich mitreißen lassen habe und meine 2080 Strix OC für 385€ verramscht hatte...

Bei einem Freund ist der PC kaputt gegangen und der brauchte was neues für kleines Geld.... Mit Mühe und Not konnte ich eine 1050ti neu für 185€ (total überteuert) finden.
Es gab sonst nichts wirklich nichts bis 250€ bei den Händlern, wofür dann gerademal eine normale 1650 zu haben war.
Gebraucht kaufen wollte er nicht... naja gegenüber der 260x war selbst die 1050ti ein upgrade aber trotzdem...

Das ganze ist einfach nur noch krank...

Oben im Screen von den Grakas beim Preisvergleich sind die Preise sogar niedriger als in der Realität. 
Meistens ist das nur ein Anbieter der die so "günstig" gelistet hat jedoch ohne Lieferdatum und der erste Preis wo sie auch lieferbar ist, ist eine ganze Schippe höher.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

Janna schrieb:


> Bei einem Freund ist der PC kaputt gegangen und der brauchte was neues für kleines Geld.... Mit Mühe und Not konnte ich eine 1050ti neu für 185€ (total überteuert) finden.
> Es gab sonst nichts wirklich nichts bis 250€ bei den Händlern, wofür dann eine normale 1650 zu haben war. Gebraucht kaufen wollte er nicht... naja gegenüber der 260x war selbst die 1050ti ein upgrade aber trotzdem...


Ich habe bisher auch noch nie gebrauchte PC Hardware gekauft (ausser Peripherie wie Tastaturen oder Mäuse). Aber bei den Preisen momentan überlege ich mir das zweimal, wenn was kaputt geht.
Die Gebrauchtpreise sind teilweise zwar auch ganz schön überzogen, aber immer noch günstiger als neu.


----------



## Bariphone (6. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wem sollte das was vorwerfen?
> Ihr wart schneller?


Wer hier glaubt, dass es sich nicht um irgendeine Art von künstlicher Verteuerung handelt, der glaubt auch an rosa Einhörner.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (6. März 2021)

Janna schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich immer noch darüber, dass ich 3 3080 Bestellungen ende letzten Jahres storniert habe nachdem ich endlich eine 3080 bekommen hatte.
> Eine davon war sogar schon in Vorbereitung für Versand  eine Aorus Master für 870€ bei Amazon.
> 
> Auch das ich damals im September mich mitreißen lassen habe und meine 2080 Strix OC für 385€ verramscht hatte...


Du bist somit sicher einer von denen, die sich niemals über die Scalper beschweren würden, gell?


----------



## Janna (6. März 2021)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Du bist somit sicher einer von denen, die sich niemals über die Scalper beschweren würden, gell?


Ich Zweifel ehrlich gesagt mehr an den Leuten, die bereit sind diese kranken Preise zu bezahlen und das ganze damit promoten.
Es wäre jedoch gelogen nicht zuzugeben, dass ich von den Scalpern ebenfalls genervt war, als ich noch auf der Suche war damals.

Ich warte auch immer noch darauf eine PS5 kaufen zu können, trotzdem würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen, sie zu einem total überteuertem Preis von einem Scalper zu kaufen....


----------



## cordonbleu (6. März 2021)

Janna schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich immer noch darüber, dass ich 3 3080 Bestellungen ende letzten Jahres storniert habe nachdem ich endlich eine 3080 bekommen hatte.


Ich ärgere mich auch, dass ich die Lottozahlen vom Mittwoch nicht vorher wusste... 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher auch noch nie gebrauchte PC Hardware gekauft (ausser Peripherie wie Tastaturen oder Mäuse). Aber bei den Preisen momentan überlege ich mir das zweimal, wenn was kaputt geht.


Ich sehe da kein Problem. Wenn das Zeug funktioniert, was spricht gegen gebraucht? Habe schon vieles gebraucht gekauft und es gab nie Probleme. War aber auch nie im hochpreisigen Segment. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Gebrauchtpreise sind teilweise zwar auch ganz schön überzogen


Es zwingt einen ja niemand zum Kauf. Wenns zu teuer ist, lässt mans einfach bleiben


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Es zwingt einen ja niemand zum Kauf. Wenns zu teuer ist, lässt mans einfach bleiben


Doch. Wenn die alte Graka kaputt geht und man spielen (oder den PC weiter nutzen) will wird man dazu gezwungen. 
Diejenigen welche noch eine IGP haben und nicht spielen die haben dann eher Glück.


----------



## kero81 (6. März 2021)

Ich überlege gerade stark ob ich meine 3080 gg Corona Schnelltests eintauschen soll.


----------



## robbe (6. März 2021)

Grafikkarten sind jetzt das, was vor einem Jahr Klopapier war: Pures Gold


----------



## Kuhprah (6. März 2021)

Ich verkauf glaub meine 3090 wieder... Leistungsmässig hat sich gegenüber der 2060 Super quasi nix geändert... von daher gibt das gutes Geld. 1.450€ hat die 3090 gekostet... das is jetzt mehr wert


----------



## nur (7. März 2021)

..also ich bin der Meinung, dass dann auch Verlage u Test die es u.a. online gibt, sich nicht mehr massentauglich repräsentieren können u sollten, was den Kauf dieser Überteuerten Produkte betrifft. Warum weiter Tests , wenn es sich viele nicht einfach mal so leisten können sich ne Graka für 500€ u mehr kaufen zu könn. Hier muss u sollte m.M.n. reguliert werden, wenn es sich auch angeblich um Ressourenknappheit handeln könnte! Auf Scalper u Miner gehe ich nicht weiter ein... Es wird in Zukunft nicht mehr soviele Käufer geben, die diese Preise bezahlen können u wollen...  d.h. auch das ich in Zukunft Berichte u Meldung dbzgl. ignorieren werde. U.A. weil ich es auch nicht mehr hören u sehen kann dieses Thema. Ich schau mir das ganze noch bis nächstes Jahr an u sollte es in hohem Maße (hauptsächlich was die Preise betreffen) so bleiben, werde ich meinen Gaming-PC auflösen u meistbringend verkaufen😝 Das ist es mir nicht wert, nur um zu hoffen das es in Zukunft besser werden wird bzw. soll... Ich glaube nicht daran, dass der Markt es von allein schafft!


----------



## Siriuz (7. März 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich verkauf glaub meine 3090 wieder... Leistungsmässig hat sich gegenüber der 2060 Super quasi nix geändert... von daher gibt das gutes Geld. 1.450€ hat die 3090 gekostet... das is jetzt mehr wert


bitte was


----------



## Lexx (7. März 2021)

nur schrieb:


> ..also ich bin der Meinung, dass dann auch Verlage  .... weiter Tests , wenn es sich viele nicht einfach mal so leisten können
> Hier muss u sollte m.M.n. reguliert werden
> Ich glaube nicht daran, dass der Markt es von allein schafft!


Pfuh...
1.Zeile: geht mir bei Lambos und Hummer im Autoheftl auch immer so.
Oder der 8.000 Dollar Hermes-Tasche für meine Frau.
2. Wer soll regulieren? Ramelow, Mutti, die EU oder gleich die Bilderberger?
Und was soll reguliert werden? Die Preise von Luxusgütern?
3. Kennst schon meinen Trabi-Vergleich?


----------



## nur (7. März 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Pfuh...
> 1.Zeile: geht mir bei Lambos und Hummer im Autoheftl auch immer so.
> Oder der 8.000 Dollar Hermes-Tasche für meine Frau.
> 2. Wer soll regulieren? Ramelow, Mutti, die EU oder gleich die Bilderberger?
> ...


1. es geht hier um ALLE grakas u nicht nur einzelner Marken. Du hast eine Marke ausgewählt ... als ein Beispiel für mich, wenn die pcgh Zeitschrift ein Großteil der grakas nun weiterhin widmet, wird diese für mich insgesamt uninteressant u ich kann dann in Zukunft auch auf diese verzichten, da sich die Verhältnisse geändert haben... 
2. mir relativ egal, solang es Besserungen für die Allgemeinheit u deren Situationen gibt ...
3. was hat das hiermit zu tun?!
4. mir ist es nun schnuppe u ich wollt auch mal was schreiben😝


----------



## Kuhprah (7. März 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> bitte was



Ich merk keinen Leistungssprung.. was vorher flüssig lief mit der 2060S rennt jetzt immer noch flüssig, was zuvor geruckelt hat ruckelt jetzt etwas weniger aber immer noch...  Von daher.. die 3090 is wohl nach wie vor zu schwach für VR...


----------



## Eckism (7. März 2021)

Ich sags mal so, die Preise können verlangt werden, weil sie bezahlt werden. Das ist nunmal Angebot und Nachfrage...die Blöden wollen ihr Geld los werden, warum sollte man das nicht mitnehmen!?
Mehr Geld ist immer gut, solange es in die eigene Tasche anstatt aus der eigenen Tasche wandert.
Wenn was günstig angeboten wird, sind die Käufer ja auch wie die Geier, jetzt ist es halt mal andersrum.


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (7. März 2021)

Wenn das so weitergeht kann ich bald meine GeForce TI 4200 vergolden  
Und meine Sapphire VEGA56 Pulse ist bald mehr wert als der ganze Rechner mit Monitor, Tastatur und Maus im August 2019 gekostet hat. 
Außerdem sollte ich prüfen, ob die Hausratversicherung noch ausreicht, falls der PC geklaut wird.

Was ich damit sagen will: es ist einfach nur noch absurd, krank und schockierend !


----------



## sentinel1 (7. März 2021)

Eventuell auch einer der Gründe? Ob nun wirklich havariert oder inszeniert?








						Frachter verlieren 3000 Container in 80 Tagen
					

Reedereien freuen sich über den Bestellboom im zweiten Lockdown. Ihre Containergeschäfte brummen. Die Schiffe aus Asien sind randvoll, Boxen in China Mangelware, was die Preise treibt. Dass sich Havarien häufen, sind da schlechte Nachrichten. Gibt es einen Zusammenhang?




					www.n-tv.de
				




Woher kommen denn so viele baugleiche 3080er ?








						Mit 78 RTX 3080: So viel verdienen Krypto-Miner mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten
					

Nvidias RTX 3080 sind schon seit Launch komplett ausverkauft. Einige Krypto-Miner haben mittlerweile so viele Karten gehamstert, dass sie damit jeden Monat ein stattliches Sümmchen in digitaler Währung generieren können. Mehr dazu im Text. Im Video zeigen wir Ihnen, was die RTX 3080 im...




					www.chip.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. März 2021)

wenn ich jetzt meine R9280X noch hätte, würde ich meine 5700XT definitiv verkaufen


----------



## Uwebks (8. März 2021)

12GB ZOTAC GeForce RTX 3060 Twin Edge OC GDDR6 HDMI 3xDP​Gerade bei Mindfactory Lieferbar für 649€ Also doppelt so teuer wie vorgesehen


----------



## Lexx (8. März 2021)

nur schrieb:


> 1. als ein Beispiel für mich, wenn die pcgh Zeitschrift ein Großteil der grakas nun weiterhin widmet, wird diese für mich insgesamt uninteressant
> 
> 4. mir ist es nun schnuppe u ich wollt auch mal was schreiben😝


1. Du solltest nich t von deinen Be- und Empfindlichkeiten auf andere projezieren.
(Ich blech auch 3.000,- für eine GraKa, wenn ich sie unbedingt will. Es sind und bleiben
Luxusprobleme.)

4. Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.
(Ja, das warst du mit der "staatlichen Regulierung". MMn ein jenseitiges Argument.)


----------



## addicTix (10. März 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich merk keinen Leistungssprung.. was vorher flüssig lief mit der 2060S rennt jetzt immer noch flüssig, was zuvor geruckelt hat ruckelt jetzt etwas weniger aber immer noch...  Von daher.. die 3090 is wohl nach wie vor zu schwach für VR...


Hört sich eher an als wäre deine CPU + RAM das Problem


----------



## Hills1975 (10. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist einfach unglaublich. Und nichts wird dagegen unternommen. Ist ja freie Marktwirtschaft.


Was sollte da den unternommen werden?
Ein Produkt ist immer soviel Wert wie der Kunde bereit ist zu bezahlen, dazu kommt das Angebot und Nachfrage Prinzip.
wenn ich 1000 Karten Herstellen kann und diese mir bei einem Preis x aus den Händen gerissen werden, gehe ich halt mit dem Preis soweit hoch bis ich merke ok jetzt verkaufe ich nur noch 999 Karten sofort.

Und wer die Karten kauft ist mir als Hersteller doch egal, Hauptsache ich verkaufe.


----------



## cx19 (10. März 2021)

Ryzenfan80 schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht kann ich bald meine GeForce TI 4200 vergolden
> Und meine Sapphire VEGA56 Pulse ist bald mehr wert als der ganze Rechner mit Monitor, Tastatur und Maus im August 2019 gekostet hat.
> Außerdem sollte ich prüfen, ob die Hausratversicherung noch ausreicht, falls der PC geklaut wird.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will: es ist einfach nur noch absurd, krank und schockierend !


Ich hab noch meine alte GTX960 2GB als Backup liegen. Wenn das so weitergeht muss ich das Stück wohl verkaufen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. März 2021)

Nef schrieb:


> @doedelmeister CP2077, RDR2 und Ghost Recon Wildlands, aber sogar in War Thunder teilweise (das Gras + die Schatten sind glaub ich der Killer). Sicher auch noch andere neuere Spiele.
> 
> 3440x1440 sind inzwischen etwas doll für die 1080 Ti, bei höheren Detailstufen. Und dummerweise hab ich nen Free-Sync Monitor mit 100Hz. Eine 6800XT würde mir daher aktuell am Allerbesten gefallen


Ghost Recon Wildlands spiel ich mit meiner Titan X auf 4K und allen Einstellungen auf »sehr hoch« (nicht Ultra!) mit 60 fps. Das sollte dann doch bei deiner 1080Ti auch drin sein. Im Zweifelsfall muss man halt mal bei der Tesselation oder den Texturen den Regler ein bisschen weiter links lassen (nicht ganz so schön) oder eben statt in 4K in 2560*1440 spielen (würde ich bevorzugen, wenn die GPU am Limit ist).


----------



## HisN (10. März 2021)

Es gibt halt inzwischen Leute, für die 60 FPS keine Option mehr ist^^


----------



## Nef (10. März 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Es gibt halt inzwischen Leute, für die 60 FPS keine Option mehr ist^^


Jau, wenn man einmal verseucht wurde, dann ist das schon nen merklicher unterschied. Hatte vorher auch immer 60 Hz Monitore. Aber ich glaube das nochmal breitere Format ist auch nicht so förderlich.

@Zocker_Boy auf Sehr Hoch macht sie immer noch keine 60 fps, eher so 50.


----------



## LightLoop (10. März 2021)

Wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt eine Grafikartenfirma zu gründen, hätte man die Ahnung und Fachleute+ Fabriken dazu ^^


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2021)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt eine Grafikartenfirma zu gründen, hätte man die Ahnung und Fachleute+ Fabriken dazu ^^


3DFX is coming back!


----------



## SFT-GSG (11. März 2021)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt eine Grafikartenfirma zu gründen, hätte man die Ahnung und Fachleute+ Fabriken dazu ^^


Bringt nur nix, die Wafer fehlen. Wir haben 30% mehr Nachfrage als Produktionskapazität. Die Kapazität steigt aber pro Jahr nur um 2,4-5%.

Wenn die Nachfrage durch Beenden des Minings nicht fällt, kann man sich ausrechnen wie lange und der Spass erhalten bleibt....bei der Annahme daß der Bedarf gleich bleibt und sich nicht erhöht was aber gerade jeden Tag passiert.



Btw. Ich inserieren dann 2022: Tausche meine 3090 FE gegen neues Einfamilienhaus....


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2021)

Hmm vielleicht sollte ich wirklich die 6900XT für 2500-3000€ online stellen xD

Das schlimme ist, ich denke das wird sich von nun an bei jeder neuen Generation wiederholen... also im Prinzip wer kann sollte zuschlagen bei neuer Generation!


----------



## belle (22. März 2021)

Nef schrieb:


> Und ja, meine 1080 Ti ist für meine Einsatzzwecke inzwischen zu langsam.


Da heisst es wohl für mich, dass es keinen neuen Monitor gibt. So reicht die 1070 nämlich noch für 1080p.


----------



## BigBoymann (24. März 2021)

Möchte jemand ein 8GB RX590 kaufen? 600EUR !

Ich breche echt zusammen, das hätte man mal ahnen müssen, die RX590 hat mal 220 EUR neu gekostet und jetzt würdeste wahrscheinlich um die 400-500 EUR gebraucht bekommen, wenn man es drau anlegt. Verrückte neue Welt


----------



## Chief Pontiac (24. März 2021)

Falls jemand was sucht, vielleicht verkauft der auch einzeln: 





__





						Grafikkarten - PC-Komponenten | willhaben
					

4.038 Angebote in Grafikkarten - PC-Komponenten. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					www.willhaben.at


----------

